# MK2 Power windows?



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

Did the MK2's ever have power windows? If not how hard is it to install the motor?
Thanks


----------



## space007 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: MK2 Power windows? (MadKatt_44)*

Good question!!
If some one answers Madkatt_44, can you please explain how to turn a manual window winder mechanism into a POWER window... I want to turn my Golf mk3 into POWER windows!!! What is needed and how do you do it?? Have tried searching "Electric window diy" on this thread but nothing showed...
PLEAZZZZZZZE


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

They sell aftermarket motors and regulators. All you really need is the wring, motor, and a switch. then you cut a hole in the panel and install the switch. I just want to know if they came with power in MK2's. If you have an MK3 just get the whole setup from the scrap yard, or post a WTB. I've done installs in hot rods and muscle cars with the aftermarket stuff and its not too bad, but OEM would just bolt in, much easyer. Good luck with Yours


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: MK2 Power windows? (MadKatt_44)*

Mk2 did come with power windows.
You can use early CE1 harness without any problems on CE2.
It is basically 3 harnesses, both rear doors and the front window switches with relay.
The only hard part is getting the wiring off the dashboard, there are clips holding it in, but you can get to it if you remove the glove box, and center console. Just peel up on the sound mats and cut or remove the clips, then pull your wiring and on to the next ones.
If you have a 4 door you'll need to get the rear door wiring tube/grommet, and also a plastic piece which keeps the rear window switch wiring from hitting the window. It's a black plastic piece that clips into the door.
If you don't have power mirrors, consider the upgrade while your doing your windows.
The harness is right there and easy to do.
On the rear door panels, you'll see an outline of the rear door switch. You do not want to cut these out at the line, make it smaller so the "escutcheon" fits snug. The escutcheon is the black plastic window switch trim piece.
Take your time cutting out the hole for the escutcheon, if the hole is too big, you ruined your door panel.
When I did the manual to power swap, I upgraded to power mirrors and power door locks, all factory items (with exception of my front window motors, those are aftermarket and no longer available). 
The brand I purchased was called "Replacement" just another Chinese direct fit replacement, but cheaper than PIMAX. I got two regulators for the price of one Pimax brand.
The rear regulators are the same for all Mk2 years, the fronts did change with the introduction of the big window doors. Thus you can't use the early regulators on a late model door. the regulator will bolt to the door, but not to the window as its bracket is different and in a different location.
*As for a Mk3 check out this link, with pictures of the manual to power window swap.*
http://www.a1electric.com/golf.htm


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

sounds good thanks


----------

